# New Free 90-day Trials for Magazines



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Just noticed in an email from Amazon that there's a new selection of magazine apps with free 90-day trials. These include:

*Reader's Digest
Better Homes & Gardens
Fitness
Vogue
Parents
Do It Yourself
Bon Appetit
Every Day with Rachael Ray
Family Circle
More
Healthy Cooking
ESPN
Ladies' Home Journal
Eating Well
Traditional Home
Simple & Delicious (by Reader's Digest)
Field & Stream
Diabetic Living
TV Guide
Country Woman
Midwest Living
Outdoor Life
The American Scholar
Siempre Mujer*

A few of these are separate apps (those are the nice, interactive ones), most are subscriptions to the Kindle editions. Looks like I'm picking up a bunch more free magazines!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/browse.html/ref=pe_184300_23451560_pe_r1_ptr/?node=3342614011


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Hmmm - might have to try some of these out! Thanks, Meemo.


----------



## js (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks so much!
Do you know if I have to give a credit card to get the "free" trials?
I am the type that may forget after the trial is over and don't want that to happen.
Will they just disappear after the 90 days?
Thanks so much!


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

Oh my, thanks for the info. I think I already found Christmas gifts tor the grandkids in a trial I just downloaded. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

js said:


> Thanks so much!
> Do you know if I have to give a credit card to get the "free" trials?
> I am the type that may forget after the trial is over and don't want that to happen.
> Will they just disappear after the 90 days?
> Thanks so much!


No - they're charged to your Amazon account if you continue the subscription. But you can go in almost immediately and cancel the auto-renew function on the magazines that are separate apps so that you won't be charged once the 90 days are up - I've already done that for the separate apps. And for the regular Kindle magazines, you can go into Manage Your Kindle and sort by Magazines and cancel the subscription there. I'll probably set myself a reminder to cancel them in about 80 days or so - or I might just go ahead and cancel sooner. That's what I did with the first bunch of free 90-day trials I got.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Meemo said:


> No - they're charged to your Amazon account if you continue the subscription. But you can go in almost immediately and cancel the auto-renew function on the magazines that are separate apps so that you won't be charged once the 90 days are up - I've already done that for the separate apps. And for the regular Kindle magazines, you can go into Manage Your Kindle and sort by Magazines and cancel the subscription there. I'll probably set myself a reminder to cancel them in about 80 days or so - or I might just go ahead and cancel sooner. That's what I did with the first bunch of free 90-day trials I got.


BUT. . . I think you have to have a CC on the account because subscriptions aren't charged to any gift certificate balance. I suppose a Visa/MC logo debit card would work too.


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

It's funny (not!) Links on Amazon's site won't work in the Fire's Silk browser,so I can never go past the first page of search results. >:/


----------



## js (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks so much for all your help!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> BUT. . . I think you have to have a CC on the account because subscriptions aren't charged to any gift certificate balance. I suppose a Visa/MC logo debit card would work too.


Oh, good to know. I've only gotten the free trials, never actually paid for a subscription (but will let the TV Guide continue I think). And I always have my Amazon Chase card on my account.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Dragle said:


> It's funny (not!) Links on Amazon's site won't work in the Fire's Silk browser,so I can never go past the first page of search results. >:/


I ended up putting Firefox on my Fire - nice to bring my bookmarks and preferences over to the Fire.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Meemo, you're the best.  I've just started using Firefox more regularly on my desktop and have all my bookmarks imported there....and after your off-comment here, I've now figured out how to get them on the Fire too (already had FF and Opera both on there).  Thanks!!

On topic, I really like magazines on the Fire.  I mostly use Zinio, but I am using the Amazon 90-day trial starting about a month ago for TV Guide.  It shows up really well too, same as the paper copy pretty much.  I'm getting both for the moment as my paper sub doesn't expire until late summer, but I'll probably just let them overlap paid for a couple of months once the trial period expires and until the paper sub expires, since the price isn't that much.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Steph - glad it works for you too!  I never even considered looking for Firefox for Android until I saw it mentioned elsewhere - I suspect I'll use it more often for websurfing now.  (I like the familiar!)

I like magazines on the Fire too - but I will say that the ones that aren't separate apps specifically for the Fire I'm sending to Kindle for iPad - I like the bigger screen - it's pretty much the size of a magazine.  Funny thing is that I rarely read magazines anymore (print ones have gotten so cheap I'd picked up a couple of subscriptions, then realized I was letting them pile up and not reading them - even my beloved Southern Living).  But I'm more likely to read them on the tablets - and even if I don't, at least I don't have the paper piling up around the house!  The ones that are apps are especially fun, with so much interactive stuff going on.  Between Zinio and these free trials, I've got magazines out the wazoo right now on the Fire AND the iPad.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

I hear ya....there's still a problem of *reading* them, indeed.....  *giggle*


----------

